# ***NEWS FLASH*** Del Bay RC - Mindy Bohn wins Open and Derby



## Frantz Herr (Nov 20, 2003)

with mother and daughter! Randy stays home, then cheers from the gallery Sunday as Mindy handles Rammins Jumpin' Jelly Beans to derby win. Beans now on derby list with four completions and three placements in four tries. As she goes to line in last series of the derby, Mindy gets word from the Open where she has just finished the last series that Beanies' mom, AFC Rammin Sweet Candy has the Open win! Way to go Mindy and Rammin Retrievers!!!


----------



## DeltaMon (Mar 8, 2005)

Dat Girl Shoe is Bad :wink: 
Congrats from Denny Seabright!! you go Girl!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

What awesome news! Steak for all the girls tonight!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

WOOOHOOOO! Way To Go, Mindy, Beans And Candy!!!! Looks like Randy should stay home and do the laundry more often. Seems to have worked really well this week! OR, is it that owning a "RUG" is rubbing off on him, and he just doesn't want to get wet??? :lol: CONGRATS! WAY COOL!!!
BAIT (Thanks for the update, Frantz!)


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

How wonderful!!!! Can't imagine how Mindy held it together after hearing that she and Candy had just won the Open!!!

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to Mindy, Candy & Beans!!!!!!!

Vicky

PS....Randy....stay home!!


----------



## Val Ducross (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations Mindy, Candy & Beans! Does anyone have any other results from the Derby? Thank you. Val


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Job well done
________
HEALTH STORE


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Wow, big congrats to Mindy and the girls.*

OK Bohn, the little woman gets everything she wants this week, right.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2005)

Howard N said:


> OK Bohn, the little woman gets everything she wants this week, right.


Unless Randy is too "tired" again.

Can't believe I wrote this either.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Must've been all that inspiration she got from judging the Peakes :wink: 
BIG CONGRATS to Mindy, Candy & Beans!! What a super weekend for the girls and couldn't happen to a nicer person!


----------



## jeff coats (Apr 5, 2003)

*congratulations!!!*


jeff


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Howard N said:
> 
> 
> > OK Bohn, the little woman gets everything she wants this week, right.
> ...


To coin a phrase, "That's pure genius"! 

Holy Moly Girls!!! Way To Go!!! You sure did show'm how it's done!!!

Angie


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

A Big Congrats to Mindy and the Girls  

Jim


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

congrats to Mindy and pups!!!!!

keep swinging


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats!!!! Way To Go!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Since Bait is being shy for once :roll: guess we'll have to brag for him. He & Zeke brought home the RJ from the big Qual this weekend! Go Team MegaBait!


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

*dd*

Aren't we all just so funny! 
Thanks everyone, we are very excited about the past weekend! Mindy said I was allowed to come to the trial after I did the laundry/scrubbed the floors/finished the dishes/swept floors etc...

Frantz...Frantz...Frantz... :twisted:


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: dd*



Randy Bohn said:


> Aren't we all just so funny!
> Thanks everyone, we are very excited about the past weekend! Mindy said I was allowed to come to the trial after I did the laundry/scrubbed the floors/finished the dishes/swept floors etc...
> 
> Frantz...Frantz...Frantz... :twisted:


Go 'head, Mr. MOM! :twisted: 
Yo, Mindy! WTG! 
BAIT, KATHY, ZEKE, & WILLIE


----------



## Val Ducross (Mar 18, 2005)

Way to Go!!!!!! BAIT and Zeke.  Val


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*Del Bay*

Way to go Mindy, Candy and Beans! WOW!
And way to go Zeke and Bait - YYEEESSS!!!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Congratulation Mindy!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

WOW! Way to go Mindy! 
Congratulations Rammin' Retrievers


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

****News Flash****

Mindy you're my idol !!!


----------



## DAVEY (Oct 18, 2003)

*Mindy*

Thats great Mindy!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Fantastic dog and handler! Congrats also to Bait! Keep up the great work,Davey


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

*Mindy*

That is great news!!!! I bet you were so excited. This could not happen to nicer person. Hope that qualified you for the Nationals. Hey tell Randy hello and keep on scrubbing the floors and you will run the dogs.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

congrats to Bait on the RJ

keep swinging


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Wow!!! Congratulations!! I don't know what's more impressive- the wins or training your husband to do the domestic chores. Heeling stick or e-collar? Inquiring minds want to know!!

M


----------



## Mitch Patterson (Feb 20, 2003)

CONGRATZZZZZ TO YOU, MINDY!!!!!!!!   

O' Bone whatcha gonna do now??? Mindy is HOT with all of her dogs and all ya got is that Chilidog. Quite a dog truck

As you scrub those floors just remember - WHO *IS* THE BOSS :lol:


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Congrats Mindy, that PD pup done did ya good...................gotta love dem PD pups...................... :wink:


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I am posting this for a friend that would like to send her congrats to Mindy & Candy.

Congratulations from your Mom FC AFC Scan's In The Nick of Time. Way to go Mindy on a job well done!

*Linda Landcaster*


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Mindy and Congrats to Bait!!!!

Paula


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

> and all ya got is that Chilidog


Ifn' ya' only got one, that is a mighty good one to have. :wink:


----------



## South Bay (Aug 17, 2003)

Way to go Mindy !!!


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

great job Mindy, congrats


----------



## Frantz Herr (Nov 20, 2003)




----------

